# Which dishwasher would you recommend



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Following on the recent 'dishwasher' discussion, mine has brken down and the repairman diagnosed a £350 repair, for which he charged £30. The machine is 7 years old, so not worth spending that amount on it. 

He offered some advice on the cause of the failure - which is aggrevated by not using it for lengthy periods. Now he didn't know we go off for weeks on end, so from now on we'll be getting someone to run the dishwasher every week when we are away - others may think it worth doing that too.

He also offered some advice on what he would buy, but you never know how independent anyone's advice is - does he go for the ones that will give him work mending them in future?

So what would you recommend, please? And has anyone heard of Blomberg or know anything about them. They are exclusive to the Euronics group, have a 3 year warranty and appear to offer a higher quality for a given price, but I'd never heard of them before. They appear tto be German engineered, made in Turkey.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

We have always had Indesit ones and just bought the cheapest one going. We rarely need anything other than the rinse and wash cycles and were told years ago that buying more functions than you could ever need was a waste of money.

Just searched and found out they part of the same group as Beko.

The group's name is Arcelik :?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It may sound too obvious.... Bosch. Based upon which reports, as we could not justify buying a Miele. Works well, no fuss and unlike my daughters various less expensive units it has not needed replacing.

Alan


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

The wife!  

(Sorry, couldn't resist it).

Roger


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I was told that there are only approx 3 manufacturers and then different labels/badges are fitted.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bosch for us. Get their cheapest model often on sale at around £240.
If you get more than 8 years about of any modern appliance now your doing well.

OK, OK here comes the "I have had mine for umpteen years" brigade.

Ray.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

If you can afford it Miele.

The one we recently replaced had been working faultlessly for almost 25 years.

Not that unusual according to the engineer.


Andrew


Sorry Ray.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

We always have had Bosch too. 
Our very hard water ensures nothing lasts long anyway, so we just go for the cheapest, with a long warranty if we can get it.
No frills either, Just an on/off button 

I used to repair things but now I realise it just isn't worth it, and these days they all get very well recycled anyway.


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

We had a Blomberg dishwasher a few years ago...never again! Had many problems with it and hassle trying to get it repaired .
Been very happy with a Neff machine which has a very useful quick wash of around 30 minutes.


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

Miele. Both dishwasher and washing machine 15 years old now, and still working well, no breakdowns(uh oh!!!)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Don't understand why hard water makes any difference, as one puts salt/water softener in to stop this.

cabby


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

androidGB said:


> If you can afford it Miele.
> 
> The one we recently replaced had been working faultlessly for almost 25 years.
> 
> ...


X2 Miele are designed to last at least 20years and worth every penny. My dishwasher is almost silent and the washing machine and tumble drier are 14 years old


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

cabby said:


> I was told that there are only approx 3 manufacturers and then different labels/badges are fitted.
> 
> cabby


I agree and that's the problem - you don't really know what you are buying and whether a 'good' brand is any better than a 'cheap' brand.

There does seem litte doubt (in my mind anyway) that Meile are the one exception and they are very good and last much longer than anything else. And so they should - with the entry-level integrated dishwasher coming in at only just under £1k in a range that goes up to over £2k! I'd have a job justifying that to myself especially now I know we ill-treat ours by neglecting it for weeks (no- months  ) at a time.

The repair man recommended Bosch, so we'll probably end up with a simple Bosch model again, even though they now have plastic bottoms! No -one has much to say for Blomberg (nothing at all good), so it looks like we won't be giving themselves a chance to prove themselves.

Thanks for all your comments - they're very helpful


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

We use Blomberg across our developments and I've just bought a Blomberg washing machine for home. You currently can get a free materials and workmanship warranty.

Over many years experience, I'm not convinced there is a consistent correlation between longevity and price


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Bosch here as well. got it off ebay from a builder who had hit hard times and had sell off his kitchen stock. It was brand new and I only paid £100. Bosch still honoured the 2 year warranty although we have not had to use it. Must now be 5 trouble free years and used every day.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Best Laundry Brand you can buy, without Question is Miele.

There are good Bosch Made Bosch and AEG are just Okay these days.

A Miele for a shade over £500.

Try An Independent Euronics Dealer for good service.

BEKO is Turkish and ARCELIK is one of its brand names . It has no connection whatsoever with Merloni who produce Ariston, Indesit and now Hotpoint amongst others.

There are more than 3 Dishwasher manufacturers and until the birth and expansion of Midea in China, who's products are not worth their weight in scrap. Whirlpool used to produce more Dishwashers than anyone else in the world.

Bauchnect and SMEG sound like good buys?. Not the entry level models. They are made by Midea too!.

A lot of BOSCH Product are built by third party manufacturers, mostly entry level products. BOSCH's Entry level Tumble dryer used to be manufactured by Crosslee PLC in Halifax. Never labeled to tell you so at the time, Vorsprung Durk Cheeky.

Hotpint, prior to being taken over by Merloni, never had a dishwasher production line. They were made By BOSCH!.

Miele is way above above anything else, that is what we have.

Trev


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Used to sell dishwashers but have been out of the business for quite a while so I'm not up to speed with what's good and what's not now.

Miele have always been near the top of the tree with Bosch perhaps in second place and a fair bit cheaper. Back in my day Zannussi were excellent and a bit cheaper as were Hotpoint. Cheap and cheerful was Indesit and a few other brands from Italy or Turkey.

Had to replace our integrated one 4 or 5 years back and bought a NEF from Currys. It is excellent but for a free standing one I recon Bosch would be as good as any.

Richard.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

There is no doubt that Miele are the best built but they are a bit over manufactured for what is needed in the home environment which adds to their price. We have always had Bosch dishwashers and they have always performed well and lasted reasonably well.

David


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

The Bosch equivalent of the £516 Miele I linked to above is £549.

Entry level Bosch models start around £250.

Trev.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the helpful comments. So it's Bosch, or Meile if we can run to it. Best price I can find for an integrated Bosch is £800, quite a premium over the freestanding - hard to see why even, allowing for less being sold - after all the works inside must be the same.

Decision time now.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

We bought a new dishwasher last year and it had a top cutlery draw which I find so much better than the previous cutlery basket,

Now when dishwasher cycle is finished I open draw grab all the knives in one hand and put them away then another grab to get the forks , then spoons. so no sorting post wash


it is also very very quiet when washing 

It's a Bosch which replaced a 25 year old Bosch that never put a foot wrong and was passed down in the family to someone else


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

hblewett said:


> Best price I can find for an integrated Bosch is £800, quite a premium over the freestanding - hard to see why even, allowing for less being sold - after all the works inside must be the same.


Completely agree why are integrated more expensive, they do not even have to look pretty. Our Fagor integrated washing machine packed up at Christmas. We bought this machine as it had a 5 year parts & labour warranty, guess what it lasted 5 years & 9 months before the drum support gave out, an uneconomical repair according to the engineer. We bought a replacement Beko for £299 from AO.com, the non-integrated version was £100 cheaper. Cannot see any reason why.

We bought a new Beko dishwasher a couple of years ago to replace our Diplomat machine that was about 10 years old & supplied with the new kitchen by MFI. A good machine but they all seem to suffer the same issue of too many programs, we only use 1.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Have a look here, Bosch and Neff well under £800:-
http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/built-in-appliances/integrated-dishwashers-230-c.html

Richard.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Miele are the best by far, but expensive.

Bosch (or Siemens) can be ok, but you need to go for the top of the range models of either (e.g. Bosche's top range used to be called Logixx). Look for the sticker on the back that says "Made in Germany".

The cheaper Bosch/Siemens models are mostly made in Spain, and not so good.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Mine is a Beko

I started the thread on repair or not to repair 8O 

I can't remember how old it is but apart from not heating the water it runs through all the cycles and is triple A class economy

There are some burn type marks on the wooden floor under it and I assume the heater unit burnt out

My replacement if I go that route has to have a stainless steel front as that side of the kitchen is all stainless steel cupboards and drawers

And I don't do integrated

I don't want to go down the "pay a fixed fee 110 pounds"

Guarenteed repair or refund if we can't fix it, and then insure it extra

Meanwhile my nails are suffering 8O :lol: 

Maybe I should take up rubber gloves  

No been there

At my age been most places :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Wehad a whirlpool for 10 years, poor wash but now replaced with BEKO washes great and all good up to now. Would have gone for Samsung but double the price of the BEKO. We have a Samsung washing machine that comes with 5years full warranty. Not like the previous Hoover that had 5 year parts warranty, which is a con as they charge £140 call out. It lasted 3 years and we scrapped it.


----------

